# She threw me out, won´t talk, filed for divorce



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

*She threw me out, won't talk, filed for divorce*

Hello,

I'm so confused and hurt because of how she acted. I'm 38, she's 37. Together for 8yrs, married for 5. She pressured me into marriage. At first I wasn't convinced we should marry, but she made it so easy. I ended deeply in love with her after a couple of years.

We've had our share of problems but none too big. I was never abusive.

She wanted to have kids almost immediately after marrying, I did not. Wanted to move to a bigger place before.

Moved to a bigger place, I was not doing very well on my business so she needed to pay for some of the stuff while I was down. She started to make me feel that this was her home and not mine. She said she would pay the rent and I would pay the rest of expenses (utilities, food, etc.).

I started noticing that she was paying more attention to male acquaintances and seeking male friends on FB, I don't know if I noticed it more because I was feeling insecure. She did compliment one of these friends on his recent promotion and seemed to be interested in the recent breakup of another male acquaintance.

She stopped smoking aiming to get pregnant, she gained 20 lbs. She went to a weight managment clinic where she lost the weight she gained. Stopped using birth control pills 15 months ago. She did not get pregnant.

She went to her obgyn who said everything is OK, she should give it more time and sent some tests. She was extremely worried about those tests, but came out fine.

She started being obsessed about having children and accused her Dr. of not giving her the best advice by telling her to wait some time before getting more tests. She started accusing me of avoiding having sex with her in order to get pregnant.

She started coming home on some days a couple of hours later than usual. She was seeing her female friends more often and went regularly to have beauty treatments and massages (nothing out of the ordinary), she would always answer her phone.

I checked the call log on her cell and strangely a couple of times she deleted it. She never did before. Checked her e-mail, nothing unsual was there.

She was affectionate, sex was good, we were making plans to buy her a new car, to go on vacation. 

Every time we had a disagreement, she said "this relationship is horrible", while I thought it was just normal problems in a marriage. She kept on being affectionate.

I did have a gut feeling that there was something wrong and sometimes thought about leaving. She was treating me badly.

A month ago we went for a nice long walk and talked about her not getting pregnant, I said we should wait and see just as her doctor ordered and that she should not worry about it so much. She had scheduled an x-ray of her fallopian tubes on the weekend (her dr said to wait to get this done, but she wouldn't listen) . She even said we should go away on a holiday so she could relax and get pregnant. I said OK. 

That day she got her period and seemed disappointed. Looking back, she wanted to make sure she wasn't pregnant before getting divorced.

The next day out of the blue she went ballistic over dinner and tells me I should leave. She said that everything was terrible and that she was sick of being married to a child, that she did not love me anymore and that she did not enjoy sex with me (keep in mind she was always affectionate before this day). She accused me of getting a vasectomy and not telling her. She said I was a thief. She even started talking badly about my family. She wanted me to pack my stuff and leave. She cancelled her appointment for the x rays. 

So I left (and took my personal items) and told her we should talk when we were calm. She called me the night of the day I left and told me I took her money (about $5000 in cash). I said if I took it it had to be a mistake and that if she didn't find it I would pay for it. Next day when I called she said she found it (my guess is she never had that money in the house).

A couple of days later I went to the house to talk and she kept on going about the negative things in our marriage and said we should get a divorce and that I should get some movers to clear all my stuff out by the end of the coming week. I tried to reason with her on many occasions but she was adamant about getting divorced and that we should not talk anymore. She was in a hurry to get me out of her life. I asked if she was seeing someone else, she denied it and said she wasn't sure of having kids now.

Even though she said she wouldn't, she did take my calls. Last week (4 weeks since I left) I called her and told her the divorce should be handled as quickly and as painless as possible, with minimal involvement from our attorneys. She just complained 30 minutes straight about myself and our marriage. I told her the only reason I called was that we needed to get this done quick and problem free. She hung up.

Through my lawyer I know she did file for divorce two weeks after she kicked me out. 

Yesterday she e-mailed and said we should only talk about divorce arrangements, that she said everything she had to say already.

I'm just so confused and hurt by her behavior. I just don't understand how she was affectionate until the last day. I just can't believe she gave up on the marriage and having kids after being obsessed with both issues.

Your thoughts and experiences are welcomed.

Many thanks,

H


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

to be honest she sounds depressed. Is there a family member you could talk to ?


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

rightallalong said:


> to be honest she sounds depressed. Is there a family member you could talk to ?


Talked to her whole family. Her brother was extremely concerned, her mother burst into tears. Her father did not seem to be upset and told me she had made up her mind. But none could really tell me what's really going on with her. Her parents are divorced.


----------



## rightallalong (Dec 6, 2011)

brother sounds the best bet then, maybe he could talk to her


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's having an affair - already has someone else to give her the steamy love injections. She's showing all the signs. 

My recommendation: Leave her. You can do WAY better.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

When I questioned her about her apparently sudden decison, she said she had been preparing this for 6 months.

It just hurts so much to feel betrayed and have been by her side the whole 6 months while she lived through her "process".

I wish I had her by my side now, as she had me, just to ease the pain.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

hamati said:


> When I questioned her about her apparently sudden decison, she said she had been preparing this for 6 months.


This is TRUE, women are very good at emotionally detaching long before leaving someone. They are also good at hiding that fact. I had an ex gf say the same thing and I thought it was out of the blue. 


> It just hurts so much to feel betrayed and have been by her side the whole 6 months while she lived through her "process".


You were used, she put on a front to pretend she was happy with you to get what she wanted. She finally decided to cut her loses and drop the act. You were betrayed.



> I wish I had her by my side now, as she had me, just to ease the pain.


She would just stab you in the back. Remember, she is causing the pain, she sees you as the enemy. 


You just need to get the hell away from her and go dark until she defuses her anger which will take a couple of months. Anything you do or say in the short term will work against you so just cut and run for now.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Around march of this year, she said I was not meeting her needs and we should separate for 3 months. I told her I did not believe in separations and we should seek divorce if that was her wish. She backed off. 

Since then, I had a gut feeling some day she was going to ask me to leave. I managed to prepare myself financially, but not emotionally for this. I never thought she would do it.

What really gets me is she tried to get pregnant all this time. Since then I kept tabs on her menstraul cycle and avoided her on fertile days.

I just don't know how I got into this situation, I should have ended the relationship at least 3 months ago. It would have been a disaster if she got pregnant.

I just could not bring myself to ask her for a divorce. She beat me to it.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Just found out today she is dating a guy already. Probably was seeing him months ago. I'm devastated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OutOfTheBlue (Nov 4, 2011)

hamati said:


> Just found out today she is dating a guy already. Probably was seeing him months ago. I'm devastated.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My heart goes out to you, that must be hard to deal with.

Stay strong buddy, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

hamati said:


> Around march of this year, she said I was not meeting her needs and we should separate for 3 months. I told her I did not believe in separations and we should seek divorce if that was her wish. She backed off.
> 
> Since then, I had a gut feeling some day she was going to ask me to leave. I managed to prepare myself financially, but not emotionally for this. I never thought she would do it.
> 
> ...


I know how you got into this situation.
She told you in March things were not good. 

Read what you wrote, the signs were there, you even took steps to prevent her from getting pregnant. You started protecting yourself financially. You didnt believe she would do it, but she did. I am sorry you are hurting and it sucks. Losing a bluff is a terrible deal. I hope this goes smoothly for you, take care of yourself.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

You're right the signs were there and I started taking action. It's just so difficult to see through the pain of losing your wife and married life and stay objective. I should have gotten out months ago.

Thanks for all your kind words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Putting the pieces of the puzzle together, she was diagnosed in january with a trichomonas infection by her obgyn. We were informed by her Dr, because we both had to be treated. We had been together for a total of 8 years. I did cheat on her with an old girlfriend at the very beggining of our relationship. Never told her.

Since then I was faithful and she went to her yearly pap smears with her obgyn. There was never a sign of trich before or any kind of infection.

The last visit to her obgyn (in january when she was diagnosed with the trich infection) she asked me to go with her. It struck me as strange she asked me to wait outside while she talked to her doctor. After their interview I was allowed to come in. I knew my wife's sexual past so I it really made me suspicious that I was left out. And even more strange that she asked me to accompany her that time.

When I confronted her about the infection and being left out of the interview, she denied she had sexual contact with any man other than myself since we met. She said the infection must have been lying dormant for 8 years

I read that sometimes trich is a sub-clinical infection and when women stop talking birth control, the PH of the birth canal changes and the infection appears. I didn't think more of it at the time, but now makes me wonder if she was having an affair since then with the guy she's dating now.

What do you think?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Might sound crazy but my first thought was she's blaming you for the inability to conceive.

Are ya fertile?

Edit:
Yeah I think that's it.
She closing in on 40, desperate to have a child before her clock stops ticking, is frustrated it ain't happening, accuses you of a secret vasectomy.

She'll be finding a stud here shortly if she hasn't already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm a healthy and fit 38 year old. Not overweight. Excercise regularly. No smoking, drugs or drinking ever. No STDs. 

She's 37, pack a day smoker for 16 years (quit for a year now to conceive). Took birth control pills for 10 years. Sedentary. Stuggled with her weight since her 30's. Been 30 lbs overweight and then yoyo'd between normal weight and overweight. History of ovarian cysts, was put on birth control to have regular periods and dissolve cysts.

When she accused me of a secret vasectomy, I volunteered to get tested and she said it was of no use then. She just wanted a divorce.

The guy she's dating now seems like he's not marriage material or serious about kids. I know what she looks for in men.

She carried baggage from being molested when she was 8.

When we were dating, she loved to be touched. Months away from marriage she said she "remembered" being molested and no longer liked to be touched "down there".

She was sexually satisfied and I wasn't, certainly cared about her enough to not bother me. I'm 6 ft tall, good looking and take care of myself. Good in bed too. 

When we dated she knew she was punching above her weight, that's why she pressured me into marriage. She's pretty, 5 ft tall, slightly overweight as of now.

That's why it's so confusing


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Help! I just keep feeling worse every day. It's so hard getting out of bed in the morning. I feel nauseous every morning. I have lost 10 lbs in 6 weeks.

I just feel so bad that she used me to get what she wanted and keep the house. I just can't get out of my head they are having sex on my bed in my house and that she is so excited and lets him touch her like she didn' t let me for years.

I've been left here alone with no home to pick up the pieces. Divorce is far from final.

I feel sick.

How did you get over this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

How is she able to throw you out of your home? I can see her asking fir a divorce,but why did you accept her making you leave?

Is your name on the lease or deed? Move back in,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

As time goes by the truth keeps revealing and it hurts more. The OM posted some pictures on FB of them together at a wedding and they were all over each other. It made my stomach turn.

I know the OM (friend of stbxw) and even went to his wedding. They never stopped talking to each other. 

He was her first boyfriend when they were 12. Turns out he has been divorced for two years, has a 4 y.o. kid and as of now unemployed since being laid off in july. 

In an e-mail addressed to one of her friends, stbxw now believes that she is divorcing me because she was destined to be with the OM. She thinks he is even better looking and that he is so loving and thoughtful with her, unlike me of course. She now thinks I'm an idiot and can't wait to get rid of me.

She is afraid of telling her family about her relationship with the OM, but she will do it when we are finally divorced.

Last time I spoke with stbxw she told me we should divorce while she still cares and has some respect...I have a hard time understanding the meaning of her "diminishing" care and respect for me. It does sound like a thinly veiled threat.

What kind of future does she think she has with the OM being divorced, unemployed and with a kid?. Is she in some kind of fog?.


----------



## vickyyy (Oct 28, 2011)

Stop behaving like a doormat.MAN UP.

I think u really lack self esteem, your wife treating u like a sh1t and u just expect her to come back to u.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

vickyyy said:


> Stop behaving like a doormat.MAN UP.
> 
> I think u really lack self esteem, your wife treating u like a sh1t and u just expect her to come back to u.


Hate to say it man, because I feel so damn bad for you, but I agree with vickyyy....I can't really say on here what your posts have made me feel about your stbxw, but you are absolutely waaaay better off without her. She is the type of person that no matter where she is, what she's doing, or who she is with, she will never be happy....


----------



## Shamwow (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry man...as she's swept up with the new man, you will become the epitome of every negative male trait...as far as she believes and tells her friends/family. She has to justify this to herself and everyone else.

Why did you move out? Because she pays a higher share of the bills? Would you be able to afford it if you lived there alone? If so (and you want the house), move back in and tell her to get out as long as she's seeing the OM she doesn't have a place in your marital house.

The fact that OM is her childhood boyfriend makes this harder, as her family may be more accepting of him even though he and your wife actively betrayed your marriage. If it was just "some guy" that she was cheating with to end your marriage, they may shun him, but this guy may have the inside track. That said, the fact she is afraid to tell her family about seeing OM tells us that she knows it's wrong and fears their reaction.

Get back in your house, agree to the divorce anytime she mentions it, don't beg/cry/reason with her about your marriage. Just say you don't feel like talking about it and man up as much as possible. You're in good shape? Get pumped. See your therapist, work on you. Assume that your wife is gone, as much as that hurts. She wants to screw up her life and support her old boyfriend and his kid? Let her.

Hang in there, it gets better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

Tell her family about the OM. Move back into the house if your name is on the deed. She's just flinging about in a wild fashion because you let her. Life is fun right now for her, but the reality will hit one day and she will realize what she's done.

GET ANGRY.


----------



## vickyyy (Oct 28, 2011)

GreenEyes said:


> Hate to say it man, because I feel so damn bad for you, but I agree with vickyyy....I can't really say on here what your posts have made me feel about your stbxw, but you are absolutely waaaay better off without her. *She is the type of person that no matter where she is, what she's doing, or who she is with, she will never be happy....*


:iagree::iagree:

get back to house and expose the affair to her family.
You have nothing to loose.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Get back into your house. See a lawyer to back up your right to be there.

They are no doubt using your house as a cosy place to carry on the affair, and it gives her a nice way to hide it.

But you are partially financing the affair by letting her kick you out. You are spending $$ to live elsewhere to make her affair easier.

If she leaves to live with OM, it will both expose the whole thing to people. It will also force her to confront the reality of what it will be like when everything isn't done on her schedule.


----------



## Blindasabat (Nov 29, 2011)

In my case I have no intention of leaving what I consider my house Backed up by blasts of david byrne if talking heads saying " my house!" from burning down the house - that's to back up the fact that I have paid the all mortgage, elect, water, phone ect bills she is using it as her launch pad for her cheating ways why the hell should I leave? no fy-ing way! neither should you unless she pays the bills why did you leave??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Why is she doing this?. STBX keeps flaunting the OM. OM keeps posting pictures in FB of them together and she comments that he is so handsome (regular looking guy IMO). 

When I knew the OM is divorced, has a 4 y.o. kid and was laid of his job in July, I initially felt relief that she could not get a better man than myself.

But as the days go by, this has shaken me to my very foundation as a man and made me deeply question what I have to offer to a woman. She just left me for the OM. 

I somehow could understand her behavior if the OM was better looking or better off in life than myself. What does she see in him?. Why did she reject me?.

I can honestly tell you that she was sexually satisfied and sex in our marriage was better for her than it was for me. I sometimes thought about cheating but couldn't bring myself to it out of respect for my wife.

She told one of her friends that our marriage was bad from the start and that she kept trying to make it better. She was sad and in pain for a long time and when she decided to end it she made the decision to take whatever life gave her and just be happy.

Our marriage was far from perfect, but she never would have left if it wasn't for the OM.

I keep trying to establish some kind of communication with her hoping to end our marriage in peace with a sincere conversation on what went wrong and so we can say our goodbyes.

She's just responding to my e-mails when I make her feel guilty and put her down.

I don't understand why she wants to hurt me as badly as she can. Maybe it's because she is 37 and her biological is ticking and she waited for me so long. I don't know.

Why is she infatuated with the OM?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## theniceguyy (Dec 16, 2011)

hamati said:


> Why is she infatuated with the OM?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You will NEVER know. Why does it matter now anyway? She had made her choice. You can not change her mind. Move on dude, its the best thing for you. Focus on yourself and forget about her. She is not the woman you knew, she is someone else now. Be grateful that you did not have kids with this person. When there are kids involved in your situation it makes everything 10x worse!


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

I know that inspite of everything she has done, deep in my heart I long for her to be back with me. Is this normal?. It's been only two months.

Before me she had a relationship with a much older divorced man that hurt her bad, he left her for another girl that he later married and what hurt my stbxw most was that he didn't even answer the phone. He just disappeared. 

This is how my stbxw is acting with me now. I have tried to talk with her to get closure and come to a divorce agreement, she won't even pickup or answer my emails.

I have a job, a family and friends that support me. But I feel so empty and alone, I want my wife and my life back.


----------



## inmygut (Apr 2, 2011)

hamati said:


> I know that inspite of everything she has done, deep in my heart I long for her to be back with me. Is this normal?. It's been only two months.
> 
> Before me she had a relationship with a much older divorced man that hurt her bad, he left her for another girl that he later married and what hurt my stbxw most was that he didn't even answer the phone. He just disappeared.
> 
> ...


The wife you knew is dead. This new person is a hostile stranger that merely looks like the wife you once had. Do not forget this. Read up on the 180 and put it into practice. Read up on Manning up and follow the advice. Grow a pair! Protect yourself because this hostile stranger will do you harm. Move back in and have her move out. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hamati my friend i am so sorry for what went on but seriously your words seems you still love and want her.... Living like this stressful and with pain can cause your health down etc. Don't take her emails or phone calls just live your life dude MOVE ON... Cheers


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

In my dreams she is still with me , living our everyday life loving each other and being happy. I dream we have sex. These dreams upset me a lot.

I barely can handle trouble at work and thinking about the future. I'm a good looking guy that gets a lot of compliments from women, but I know I won't be able to handle the slightest rejection. 

Everything feels like it is too much for me to handle. I fear no woman will ever like me and that there is something wrong with me. That is why she left me for the OM which is not better looking than myself, he is divorced, has a child and has no job. In her mind and in mine I am worse and lower than the OM.

I sometimes feel suicidal, I can't stop thinking about her. I feel I won't be able to do anything for myself, that I am a failure. The future seems grim.

What was once clear, that I did not want to give her children, is now a vague reason why she left. Why would she want to be with a man that the only thing he can offer is no better than what I had to give her.

I have access to some of her e-mails and she talks with such disdain about myself and such high praise for the OM.


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hamati thats why you are making me feel so sorry about your present condition if you are still be on the same way you are decreasing your life now its time that you love yourself


----------



## jono (Jan 1, 2012)

Dude time to 180. Depression is not the answer.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Did a 180. 

I have not been served with divorce papers, seems her lawyer screwed up the agreement. 

E-mailed her in very harsh terms that I know about the relationship with the OM and that she is a sl*t, that my lawyer knows about it and that I have absolutely no interest in her other than getting divorced as quickly as possible. I said that she and our marriage brought out the worst in me and once this is over I do not want to see or know about her for as long as I live.

And to my surprise she wrote back. She said that it's good we are on the same path and that now we should (as opposed as before) do everything for this to end quickly and for the best of us both.

I do not understand her reaction
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Brother i'm sorry about your marriage but its time you change your outlook and watch out for yourself. Please seek a support system from friends and family, even IC and take up a time consuming hobby. 

1. Get your documents in order. Direct deposit? Joint accounts? Seperate them NOW!

2. Speak to laywer and make sure he/she is a pitbull and is looking out for your interests. DO NOT FEEL GUILTY and give everything away just to avoid conflict. If house is in both your names then you can buy her our to stay in the home or she can buy you out. Don't be a doormat and just "take it like a man". 

3. No kids? EASY! NC order and do things in writting. More than likely she will get tired of OM and have crappy relantionships. She actually did you a favor. OM is a smuck and will soon feel her wrath. 

4. Repeat after me "She is not my wife anymore." You are done with her. Have some self respect.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

He's a rebound. She's evidently saying that stuff to make you jealous for her own bizarre reasons and you're buying into it. Stop going on Facebook, stop emailing her, stop phoning, initiate complete NC and allow your self time to heal from all of this. Listen to vickkky and man up, don't let her break you and reduce you to this pathetic shell of your former self, she wants this exactly.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Since her lawyer screwed up, the divorce papers were sent to my former domicile (where she lives). I went to court and had myself served. 

E-mailed her about how I'm not OK with her divorce agreement. She is basically asking for the apartment and nothing more, since the mortgage is in her name. 

She wasn't speaking or returning my e-mails. But after I said I was not OK with her agreement she called 5 minutes after she got my e-mail asking what was wrong. I didn't think she'd call so fast, so I told her I'd call her in the evening. I needed time to think.

So I called and said that it is of no relevance now the reasons why we are getting divorced (she didn't want to talk about this before) and that we should try to negotiate before going to court. I said she should buy me out if she intends to stay in the apartment.

She immediately went on about the reasons we are divorcing and what hurt her. She said I denied her being a mother, that I made her take contraceptives for longer than she intended to. That I avoided sex to prevent pregnancy, and that I always made her feel fat and inadequate (all true).

She explained why she needed to hire a lawyer and seemed uneasy that I hired one myself. 

I told her repeatedly that I did not want to talk about the reasons for the divorce and that we should make an effort to keep focused on the agreement. She just kept going on about why our marriage failed.

I can tell she is scared about the fact that I now manned up.

We talked for more than an hour and the sad thing is there are still strong feeling between us. I was all cool and calm during the whole conversation.

She has many unresolved issues that are hurting her, but it was her fault because she ended it this way.

If not for the OM I think we would still have a chance. But there is no turning back now.

I said she should think about the agreement and contact me in a week if we are to work something out. I told her my lawyer will proceed as planned if I don't have an answer by then. I said goodbye and hung up.

For a while I had a strong feeling that we still love each other and felt like we were still together. I felt peace but do not want to get back with her. She has hurt me so much.

Is this real or is it the result of a 180°?


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

hamati said:


> She immediately went on about the reasons we are divorcing and what hurt her. She said I denied her being a mother, that I made her take contraceptives for longer than she intended to. That I avoided sex to prevent pregnancy, and that I always made her feel fat and inadequate (all true).


That changes everything. I think you need to genuinely apologize for this if you hope for any reconciliation. Intentionally denying your wife motherhood and then proceeding to emotionally abuse her is awful.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

This is the first time in 2 months she agreed to talk, mainly out of fear of me not being OK with the divorce agreement. I didn't even had a chance before, I did apologize writing her a letter but she didn't even pick up the phone or answer my e-mails.

It is debatable that I intentionally denied her motherhood, she probably has low fertility due to her unhealthy habits. She only took birth control a couple more months than she intended to. I did intentionally had less sex with her.

Having kids would have been a disaster with the trouble in our marriage.

After all she did kick me out, had an affair with the OM and thinks she deserves the apartment.


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Do you ever dream that you are still together with your stbx?. In the 3 months since separation I have dreamt so many times about her. I dream we are waking up on a Sunday morning and just cuddle and talk like most weekends when we were married. 

These dreams make me sad the remainder of the day. I feel I miss her very much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hamati (Dec 6, 2011)

Got me a bulldog of a lawyer, we devised a way to get the money I put into the apartment and more. Even if that means she is out on the street because she has to sell to buy me out. I don't know how far to let this go. I know the OM is interested in the money and the property. My stbxw is even giving him a job and money. Should I sue her for more than she owes me?

Many times I have offered an amicable split, even letting her keep the property and the money she owes me if she agrees to talk and end our marriage the right way. She replied that she will talk with me only if I completely accept and sign her terms of the divorce agreement.


----------

